# goofing around



## orinoco (Mar 8, 2007)

hello all,

I'm not one to post very often due to my "i'll do it tomorrow" attitude, but i was goofing around with my camera today and a friend dared me to post some of the results!

so here ya go.....

oh and i am at the smaller end of the BHM spectrum so any apologies necessary in advance. lol





















hmmmm, ok i think that's enough or i might end up freezing up somebody's slow slow computer out there in internetland!

ciao
x


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks for sharing! You should goof around more often


----------



## AnyaDServal (Mar 8, 2007)

I second what BLUEEyedBanshee said! 

That's a cute double chin you got going on there. I dunno about you other gals, but a cute double chin is a major plus in my book


----------



## Blondeegrldd (Mar 8, 2007)

You are very cute.


----------



## orinoco (Mar 9, 2007)

*blushes* thank you for your generous comments ladies  

i was always told that kindness was it's own reward, but i didn't always believe it....so here, have another piccy. lol


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks again! You are a handsome man and we all enjoy that


----------



## one_shy_writer (Mar 9, 2007)

You're _awfully_ cute... :batting:


----------



## orinoco (Mar 9, 2007)

one_shy_writer said:


> You're _awfully_ cute... :batting:



never been called _awfully_ cute before, is that a good thing or a bad thing? is it the same as cutely awful? lol

anyway before anyone get's the wrong impression of me i can also do ugly too....






and i am not always such a showoff either, i can be shy as well....






ok. enough goofing for today.


----------



## Blondeegrldd (Mar 9, 2007)

Cardinal rule: Don't knock yourself!


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Mar 9, 2007)

It's friday....never enough goofing off! 



I don't see ugly, I see more adorableness.


----------



## one_shy_writer (Mar 9, 2007)

Yeah, I certainly don't see anything ugly, either. Awfully cute means you got me to come back to this thread twice out of sheer interest. And that's good!


----------



## persimmon (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm afraid I can't proffer an opinion on awfully cute vs cutely awful yet.

More goofing data points, please.

persimmon


----------



## Oceanbreeze (Mar 11, 2007)

Wow! Those are awesome pics. You are a handsome guy.


----------



## Butterbelly (Mar 11, 2007)

Very nice pictures


----------



## orinoco (Mar 27, 2007)

hello again all,

since i am not quite ready to bare everything out in public here, i thought i would post one of the more decent pics of me in the bathroom today  






oh and here is one of me doing a spot of gardening in the sunshine (yes it is sometimes sunny over here in merry olde england!).


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 27, 2007)

orinoco said:


> hello again all,
> 
> since i am not quite ready to bare everything out in public here, i thought i would post one of the more decent pics of me in the bathroom today



*great picture.....love it......:smitten: *


----------



## orinoco (Mar 27, 2007)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *great picture.....love it......:smitten: *


it's not a bad one is it *lol* i thought the powers that be might let me get away with showing a little bit of cheek.....never knew my bum had dimples in it before today though! just shows that you are always learning about yourself. haha


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Mar 27, 2007)

absolutely fantastic pic! 

No one minds at al lif you get a bit cheeky.


----------



## pattycake (Mar 27, 2007)

You look like you're in a ska band in the gardening pic! (I'm sure there's been a thread/much discussion about BHMs' proclivity towards ska!)
Glad to see you've grown your hair back. Any plans to grow the facial hair back too?


----------



## orinoco (Mar 27, 2007)

thank u kindly ladies, always nice to be appreciated.


----------



## orinoco (Mar 27, 2007)

pattycake said:


> You look like you're in a ska band in the gardening pic! (I'm sure there's been a thread/much discussion about BHMs' proclivity towards ska!)
> Glad to see you've grown your hair back. Any plans to grow the facial hair back too?


I don't mind some ska as i'm sure you know, but i just saw that hat in a well known british store and absolutely loved it so i bought it (i have actually always wanted a homburg due to my tony hancock obsession but a quality one costs a small fortune!).

as for the hair, i have abandoned hedgey/baldy man and am going back to my childhood with the old parting *lol* the facial hair only went 3 weeks ago so i don't think it will be back anytime soon, although my sensitive skin will probably dictate a period without shaving sometime.

speaking of which my old time obsessions have led to me looking into cuthroat razors, does anyone know how easy it is to learn? and whether it is harder to do on a more rounded face?


----------



## one_shy_writer (Mar 27, 2007)

God, how CUTE are you? Can we cuddle? Please?


----------



## orinoco (Mar 27, 2007)

one_shy_writer said:


> God, how CUTE are you? Can we cuddle? Please?


who me? sure, my cuddles are open to anyone who wants them....as long as they dont mind a bit of squishing too *lol*


----------



## one_shy_writer (Mar 27, 2007)

See, now you're just going to make me blush. :blush: 

... yes please. :batting:


----------



## orinoco (Mar 27, 2007)

one_shy_writer said:


> See, now you're just going to make me blush. :blush:
> 
> ... yes please. :batting:


woohoo, blushing is good. it's one of those involuntary reaction indicator thingys that means things are getting interesting (along with giggling and preening).

more red cheeks alround that is what i say.


----------



## one_shy_writer (Mar 27, 2007)

If you catch me fussing with my earlobe, you know you've got me where you want me...


----------



## orinoco (Mar 27, 2007)

one_shy_writer said:


> If you catch me fussing with my earlobe, you know you've got me where you want me...


and what about if i catch you picking your nose? is that a good signal too?


----------



## one_shy_writer (Mar 27, 2007)

Nope, you better just hope I can find a tissue... LOL :happy:


----------



## orinoco (Mar 27, 2007)

one_shy_writer said:


> Nope, you better just hope I can find a tissue... LOL :happy:


*lol* not just a pretty face but funny too eh. the women around this board just totally rawk! (to use american vernacular).


----------



## PrettyKitty (Mar 28, 2007)

Cute, chubby AND glasses? 

Love it.


----------



## orinoco (Mar 29, 2007)

PrettyKitty said:


> Cute, chubby AND glasses?
> 
> Love it.


erm....chubby and glasses, check. cute depends on who is beholding *lol* 

was that meant to be a question? are you asking me to comment on whether i think i am cute or not, or perhaps that little ? fella was just tagged on by accident. either way i'm glad you loved it.


----------



## orinoco (Apr 3, 2007)

more gardening and steamy shower pics, just cos i'm bored


----------



## one_shy_writer (Apr 3, 2007)

So tempting to just... give that towel a tug...


----------



## orinoco (Apr 3, 2007)

one_shy_writer said:


> So tempting to just... give that towel a tug...


*lol* but then what will i have to hide my modesty?!


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Apr 3, 2007)

Modesty's overrated. 

LOL

Nice pics! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## orinoco (Apr 3, 2007)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Modesty's overrated.
> 
> LOL
> 
> Nice pics! Thanks for sharing!


very true. i hope no-one is getting the idea that i am in anyway modest *lol*

i would be showing off even if nobody was looking, but it is always nicer to have an audience so thanks for taking the time to view them.


----------



## one_shy_writer (Apr 3, 2007)

Time well spent, my dear. Time well spent.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 3, 2007)

Very handsome with a wonderful smile


----------



## orinoco (Apr 4, 2007)

thank u kindly, for all the lovely comments.

hugs and love to all.

x


----------



## orinoco (May 15, 2007)

here we go with a few new pics and a shameless bump to the top of the list


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (May 15, 2007)

yay!!!

I was hoping for more pics! 

Still adorable!


----------



## one_shy_writer (May 15, 2007)

:bounce: You're back! :bounce:

I love the jacket in the second pic. Don't be such a stranger!


----------



## orinoco (May 15, 2007)

aaawwww, thank you kindly ladies. always nice to know i'm not forgotten about  

i certainly dont see myself as a stranger, i tend to check here once a day or so....but i can be a moody bugger and prone to bouts of silence and introspection (definitely not a person who is gonna rack up a few thousand posts *lol* who wants to here about my boring life  ).

glad you liked the black jacket one_shy_writer, i actually slightly prefer the green one, but when i find something i like and it is on sale i tend to go mad and buy two different colours! unfortunately the damn thing has gone and become a little tight since my chocoholic (and various other foods) tendencies have kicked in...the scales have gone and risen up on me again after nearly a year of slight downward trends, so i will probably be getting a bitchslapping from the cute dietician lady. ho hum.

anyway as everyone can probably tell i am not beyond a little bit of posing (with or without flesh!), i have always been silly when confronted with a camera, even when i was a little nipper and i was wondering whether the ladies around here had a preference for clothed pics or a bit of bare flesh? i certainly know that what ever it is, the vast majority of you (see how i make it sound like there are millions of you! i'm a total self inflating ego man *lol*) prefer to see a guys face in shot as well....so opinions please.


----------



## orinoco (May 15, 2007)

damn! that was a way too long reply for me. my brain hurts now.

*goes away and hides in a corner*


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (May 15, 2007)

*runs to the corner to poke orinoco*

That was not too long of a post!!!  Good to know you're more than just eyecandy!  

I like shots that include a face! I like clothed shots, unclothed shots, shots with a bit of a belly showing from underneath a shirt that has become a bit too short  

*sigh*

A shot where a button or two are definitely straining...


----------



## orinoco (May 15, 2007)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> *runs to the corner to poke orinoco*
> 
> That was not too long of a post!!!  Good to know you're more than just eyecandy!
> 
> ...


hey! whatcha poking me with?!

well i hope i am more than just eyecandy! i have spent most of my life not thinking of myself as eyecandy so if wasn't 'more than...' then what would that leave me? 

definitely a sort of theme developing when it comes to what the sweet ladies around here want to see, i think every guy needs to get themselves 5 photos -

1. headshot
2. clothed full length shot
3. unclothed belly shot
4. straining buttoned shirt shot
5. belly poking out shot

then throw in various other body part shots (i have been asked for arms, thighs, back, butt, hands and rather strangely for here feet!) and a BHM is ready for any eventuality...


----------



## orinoco (May 15, 2007)

as for what constitutes a good headshot, that is anyones guess!


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (May 15, 2007)

hehehehe...I was just poking ya with my pointer finger. 

The kissy lips face is priceless!


----------



## orinoco (May 15, 2007)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> hehehehe...I was just poking ya with my pointer finger.
> 
> The kissy lips face is priceless!


yeah that's the one that made me realise i need to get the nose hair clippers out *lol*


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (May 15, 2007)

At least you can't braid them yet!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 15, 2007)

orinoco said:


> here we go with a few new pics and a shameless bump to the top of the list



OH MY!!! I REALLY like this one! so hot......


----------



## one_shy_writer (May 15, 2007)

Hahaha... you are such a character! I like both kinds of pictures, though, like Banshee, I'm fond of clothes that are just a bit too tight. I especially like a snug t-shirt, but that whole button-straining bit is pretty nice as well. 

Of course, the occasional goofy-faced picture is a pleasant change as well! You'd be fun to have at a party, I'd wager...


----------



## orinoco (May 15, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> OH MY!!! I REALLY like this one! so hot......


nice to be considered hot from time to time *s* thank you kindly miss fairy.


----------



## orinoco (May 15, 2007)

one_shy_writer said:


> Hahaha... you are such a character! I like both kinds of pictures, though, like Banshee, I'm fond of clothes that are just a bit too tight. I especially like a snug t-shirt, but that whole button-straining bit is pretty nice as well.
> 
> Of course, the occasional goofy-faced picture is a pleasant change as well! You'd be fun to have at a party, I'd wager...


hmmmm isn't that what they say to ugly people 'your face has character' *lol*

feel free to wager all you want, certain people on here would be able to tell you that i am a non-party sort of a guy (certainly avoiding any where there is dancing *cold shivers*!!), although i can be tempted out of my hidey-hole by small friendly gatherings.

waaaahhhhh! i am now thinking about the wedding i have to attend in august that is going to have dancing *looks around nervously then crawls back into my corner*

hehe


----------



## fat hiker (May 16, 2007)

orinoco said:


> I don't mind some ska as i'm sure you know, but i just saw that hat in a well known british store and absolutely loved it so i bought it (i have actually always wanted a homburg due to my tony hancock obsession but a quality one costs a small fortune!).
> 
> as for the hair, i have abandoned hedgey/baldy man and am going back to my childhood with the old parting *lol* the facial hair only went 3 weeks ago so i don't think it will be back anytime soon, although my sensitive skin will probably dictate a period without shaving sometime.
> 
> speaking of which my old time obsessions have led to me looking into cuthroat razors, does anyone know how easy it is to learn? and whether it is harder to do on a more rounded face?



Cutthroat razor? Find a good, old fashioned barber - here in Canada, the Italian barbers are usually the best with cutthroat razors. I believe it's actually easier to use on a chubby face than on a skinny one...


----------



## orinoco (May 16, 2007)

fat hiker said:


> Cutthroat razor? Find a good, old fashioned barber - here in Canada, the Italian barbers are usually the best with cutthroat razors. I believe it's actually easier to use on a chubby face than on a skinny one...


absolutely the best advice, i got my local barbers (which is a quaint old fashioned place) to give me some tips, did some internet research, got myself a good quality blade and have been having a go for the last few weeks. thankfully i haven't managed to kill myself and it is certainly true that it is easier to do on a chubby face, only problem has been cutting myself on the old chin, hence people might have noticed the regrowing of my goatee beard *lol*

cheers for the tips though.


----------



## pattycake (May 17, 2007)

orinoco said:


> only problem has been cutting myself on the old chin, hence people might have noticed the regrowing of my goatee beard



The facial hair is good. Glad it's back!


----------



## orinoco (May 17, 2007)

pattycake said:


> The facial hair is good. Glad it's back!


hey there sexy miss, glad u like (still wonky though!)

where r the new pattycake pictures then?


----------



## orinoco (May 17, 2007)




----------



## orinoco (May 17, 2007)

ok here r a couple of pics of me in one of my favourite shirts.

i think i'll put the camera away for a while now, and leave someone else to do a bit of posing *lol*


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (May 17, 2007)

*sigh*

It's my favorite shirt now too...


----------



## pattycake (May 17, 2007)

orinoco said:


> hey there sexy miss, glad u like (still wonky though!)



Every man looks better with a bit of facial hair. Maybe not a ZZ Top style chestwarmer or a Craig David stencilled creation, but a goatee or a bit of stubble usually looks good.



orinoco said:


> where r the new pattycake pictures then?



We're not here to see pictures of me!!! BHMs strut their stuff and we ladies do the looking. Dem's da rules!


----------



## orinoco (May 18, 2007)

pattycake said:


> We're not here to see pictures of me!!! BHMs strut their stuff and we ladies do the looking. Dem's da rules!



*lol* well some ladies already have large collections of BHMs strutting their stuff so don't need to do any more looking  

oh and who made these rules? and where can we find them? cos i wanna check out that i am not being stitched up


----------



## orinoco (May 18, 2007)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> *sigh*
> 
> It's my favorite shirt now too...


i'm glad somebody else likes it too, i think it is probably a bit too sunny for england though, it seems to attract wasps and bumble bees round this neck of the woods! plus i have been told i look like a fat banana *lol*


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (May 18, 2007)

And what's wrong with fat bananas???


----------



## orinoco (May 18, 2007)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> And what's wrong with fat bananas???


depends on who is calling u a fat banana and whether they mean it as a compliment (which sadly they did not) *lol*

besides, us fat bananas have the best flavour


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (May 18, 2007)

orinoco said:


> depends on who is calling u a fat banana and whether they mean it as a compliment (which sadly they did not) *lol*
> 
> besides, us fat bananas have the best flavour



I was gonna say...I bet fat bananas are the ripest and tastiest.


----------



## pattycake (May 18, 2007)

"large collections of BHMs strutting their stuff"?! 

*lol* Sounds like they're roaming around a paddock! ...Not a bad idea!


----------



## one_shy_writer (May 18, 2007)

The second one in the purple shirt made me make funny, unintelligible noises (this is a very good thing, in a very odd way). Among other things. And I concur with Banshee, enjoying the yellow. If that makes you look like a banana, you're the best looking banana I've ever seen.


----------



## orinoco (May 18, 2007)

pattycake said:


> "large collections of BHMs strutting their stuff"?!
> 
> *lol* Sounds like they're roaming around a paddock! ...Not a bad idea!


so who is gonna volunteer to round to round us all up then?


----------



## orinoco (May 18, 2007)

one_shy_writer said:


> The second one in the purple shirt made me make funny, unintelligible noises (this is a very good thing, in a very odd way). Among other things. And I concur with Banshee, enjoying the yellow. If that makes you look like a banana, you're the best looking banana I've ever seen.


ooooo how nice, don't think i've ever made anyone make funny, unintelligibly noises *lol* was it the supporting the belly that did it 

ok things r getting surreal when women r talking about the best looking bananas they've seen! anyone else here like a fat banana?


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (May 18, 2007)

orinoco said:


> ooooo how nice, don't think i've ever made anyone make funny, unintelligibly noises *lol* was it the supporting the belly that did it
> 
> ok things r getting surreal when women r talking about the best looking bananas they've seen! anyone else here like a fat banana?





LOL

Ya know now that you mention it. I don't think I've found a woman who doesn't appreciate a fat banana


----------



## orinoco (May 18, 2007)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> LOL
> 
> Ya know now that you mention it. I don't think I've found a woman who doesn't appreciate a fat banana


hmmm, perhaps i should stop before the tone of this conversation gets any lower *lol*


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (May 18, 2007)

orinoco said:


> hmmm, perhaps i should stop before the tone of this conversation gets any lower *lol*



*sigh*

If I'm involved...that usually happens! 

I couldn't resist, and usually can't resist when the opportunity presents itself


----------



## orinoco (May 18, 2007)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> *sigh*
> 
> If I'm involved...that usually happens!
> 
> I couldn't resist, and usually can't resist when the opportunity presents itself


hmmmm,

wait let me get this straight.....

u r saying that when the oppurtunity of a fat banana presents itself u cannot resist the chance to get involved and sink lower.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (May 19, 2007)

orinoco said:


> hmmmm,
> 
> wait let me get this straight.....
> 
> u r saying that when the oppurtunity of a fat banana presents itself u cannot resist the chance to get involved and sink lower.



Ed Zachary!!!


----------



## one_shy_writer (May 19, 2007)

"was it the supporting the belly that did it"

*blushes furiously* Yes. Yes, in fact, it was.


----------



## Surlysomething (May 19, 2007)

orinoco said:


> more gardening and steamy shower pics, just cos i'm bored
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## orinoco (May 20, 2007)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Ed Zachary!!!


indeed *lol*


----------



## orinoco (May 20, 2007)

one_shy_writer said:


> "was it the supporting the belly that did it"
> 
> *blushes furiously* Yes. Yes, in fact, it was.


*removes purple shirt and uses it to fan one_shy_writer*


----------



## orinoco (May 20, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> orinoco said:
> 
> 
> > more gardening and steamy shower pics, just cos i'm bored
> ...


----------



## one_shy_writer (May 20, 2007)

> *removes purple shirt and uses it to fan one_shy_writer*



*passes out. blissfully.*


----------



## orinoco (Jul 4, 2007)

a few new piccies.....

2 in a new shirt.











and two without a shirt!


----------



## orinoco (Jul 9, 2007)

lets see if this works....

http://s96.photobucket.com/albums/l172/orinoco_womble/fleshy/?action=view&current=c620313e.flv


----------



## pattycake (Jul 9, 2007)

orinoco said:


> lets see if this works....
> 
> http://s96.photobucket.com/albums/l172/orinoco_womble/fleshy/?action=view&current=c620313e.flv



The only thing wrong with that was that the hands weren't mine!  

Yummysquishygoodness! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## StridentDionysus (Jul 9, 2007)

So goofing around hmmmm...

Me and my new and totally kick ass Popeye pipe 






Me trying to scare my cam (my phone )


----------



## orinoco (Jul 9, 2007)

pattycake said:


> The only thing wrong with that was that the hands weren't mine!
> 
> Yummysquishygoodness! Thanks for sharing!


well if ur offering, feel free to bring ur hands over here....


----------



## orinoco (Jan 20, 2008)

since this is kind of my official pictures thread (and we seem to be doing this now *lol*) here are a couple of new pics of me


----------



## SnapDragon (Jan 23, 2008)

Such a poser! I love the goatee!



orinoco said:


> anyway before anyone get's the wrong impression of me i can also do ugly too....



I wouldn't say it was ugly -- could have been a bit scary if there'd been snot hanging out of your nose though...

Front of T-shirt pulled over the head is a favourite stunt of mine. Ladies of the board, invite a gentleman round to your house to snuggle on the sofa, and try it.

-SnapDragon


----------



## SnapDragon (Jan 23, 2008)

LOL; I can see the hat.

-SnapDragon.


----------



## orinoco (Jan 23, 2008)

SnapDragon said:


> Such a poser! I love the goatee!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah well, the goatee is gone now *lol*

and yeah snot would have been scary, but i always do a check before setting the camera up 

hey! why can't the gents invite the ladies round and pull their t-shirts over the head, lets have some equality please!


----------



## orinoco (Jan 23, 2008)

SnapDragon said:


> LOL; I can see the hat.
> 
> -SnapDragon.


yep, that is the hat. as well as far too much other crap showing too


----------



## SnapDragon (Jan 24, 2008)

orinoco said:


> hey! why can't the gents invite the ladies round and pull their t-shirts over the head, lets have some equality please!



Well, they can do it, but it depends much more on the lady. It's generally seen as not so rude for a chap to be shirtless before a woman he's only just getting to know. A lot of women might view that as a bit forward!

I thought you were just displaying all your shirts so people could do requests for them.

-SnapDragon.


----------



## orinoco (Jan 24, 2008)

SnapDragon said:


> Well, they can do it, but it depends much more on the lady. It's generally seen as not so rude for a chap to be shirtless before a woman he's only just getting to know. A lot of women might view that as a bit forward!
> 
> I thought you were just displaying all your shirts so people could do requests for them.
> 
> -SnapDragon.


hmmm, obviously living in essex has given me a distorted view of what women see as "a bit forward" *lol*

oh and i have rarely been shirtless in front of someone i am just getting to know, takes a lot more courage and dates to do something like that, but hey if she is gonna start lifting up my shirt then i guess i could be persuaded 

*lol* i think most of my shirts have appeared in pics somewhere, well apart from the sports jerseys but i dont think u can see them in that shot.


----------



## babette (Feb 2, 2008)

i like bathroom and gardening photos very much :wubu:


----------



## orinoco (Feb 2, 2008)

babette said:


> i like bathroom and gardening photos very much :wubu:



glad u like :blush:


----------



## orinoco (Dec 30, 2008)

resurrecting an old, long since departed thread of mine (just cos i wanna be goofing some more!).....

loving me some "old skool" christmas sweets 





when did my favourite t-shirt get so tight! 





me and maggie hanging together in the summer


----------

